# Galangal



## CraigC (Aug 1, 2014)

I have become tired of using frozen galangal. After having success locating a kaffir lime tree, I started looking for fresh galangal, without any luck. Karen also started searching and found an article about it from a local fellow, including his number. She contacted him about buying some. He said he had some, but didn't sell it. However, he offered to give us some. So last Sunday I went to his home and he gave us a couple "chunks" from one of his plants.







I tried to give him some money for it, but he refused. Its rare to find folks like him here in SE Florida.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2014)

wow, where do you live that you have those exotic things growing around? Love galangal.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2014)

That's great.  Galangal is a staple in SE Asian cooking as ginger is in Chinese.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 1, 2014)

Charlie, 

As Craig noted at bottom of his post, SE Florida. I would imagine you can grow the galangal inside in a big pot in a sunny spot during the cold months and have it outside during your warm months. We potted ours because any kind of ginger spreads and goes wild here. I had some ornamental gingers planted once that we ended up pulling out when we got rid of our water garden and extended our patio. I pulled sprouts for years from the root system that ginger had developed.  These are very hardy plants. We'd be happy to send you some in a few months after ours has rooted and stabilized itself if you want to try growing some.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 1, 2014)

Ive seen galangal root in Whole foods occasionally.
Ive started ginger from what Ive gotten at the store, but never galangal, but i assume it would work


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 1, 2014)

Ii have a quantity of galangal that I bought online for it's health benefits.  I've made tea with it, but wasn't impressed with the flavor.

What dishes do you like it in?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2014)

Z, it's a classic ingredient in Thai food.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 1, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Z, it's a classic ingredient in Thai food.



I don't think I've ever made a Thai recipe.  Do you know of a suggestion that I could try?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I don't think I've ever made a Thai recipe.  Do you know of a suggestion that I could try?



This link includes several tutorials on Thai curries, including the ingredients and the various types of curries. It gives lots of background information and recipes.

Seriously Asian: Thai Curries, Part Two: Red and Green | Serious Eats : Recipes


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks, GG!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 1, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, GG!



Let me Know if you wish to try some homemade Thai curry pastes. I'll send you some next time I make it. It freezes well.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks, Craig, but I have this aversion to curry.  It probably comes from years ago that I used to use curry powder and always ended up using too much.  

Now, just the thought of making curry for dinner makes me cringe.  I probably would change my mind if I had a decent recipe using a combination of different spices.

What recipe would you recommend to get me back into a real curry?  I have lots of spices, and wouldn't mind getting more.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 2, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Craig, but I have this aversion to curry.  It probably comes from years ago that I used to use curry powder and always ended up using too much.
> 
> Now, just the thought of making curry for dinner makes me cringe.  I probably would change my mind if I had a decent recipe using a combination of different spices.
> 
> What recipe would you recommend to get me back into a real curry?  I have lots of spices, and wouldn't mind getting more.



Thai curries are nothing like Indian curries.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 2, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> What recipe would you recommend to get me back into a real curry? I have lots of spices, and wouldn't mind getting more.


 
I made this Thai Green Curry Chicken Recipe with Red Pepper when I was at my Dad's house, north/central Mississippi, REALLY rural, 1/2 hour by Interstate to Wal-Mart, for him and a few others that had never had curry. Now, I cheated and bought green curry paste because there was NO way I'd find a lot of those ingredients. It was the brand Wal-Mart sells, it's got Thai in the name I believe. Most grocery stores carry it in ethnic food section. I'd suggest you do the same since you aren't sure whether you will like it or not. 

Anyway, everybody that had it LOVED it!, except my Dad. I was really surprised, not about my Dad because he's not very adventurous food wise, but the others for sure. The recipe was requested so I know they actually did really like. 

I will say though that if you do like it, then it's worth making your own pastes and freezing them like Craig does for us. His pastes are much better than the jarred ones and give much more depth and nuances of flavor. And, once the paste is made, the dish itself doesn't take much time at all.

Oh, try and get jasmine rice to go along with it.  Just the smell of it cooking makes it an experience.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2014)

Z, you could consider making Thai soups that use galangal.  Tom Kha and Tom Yum soups are two Thai soups that are delicious in the cooler weather.  Tom Yum is a spicier soup with tamamrind paste while Tom Kha is a coconut milk based soup.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2014)

Thai Kitchen is a good brand of Thai ingredients: http://www.thaikitchen.com/Products.aspx

I don't understand why people keep saying they're "cheating" when they use shortcuts. There's no law that says everything has to be made from scratch. Cooks Illustrated magazine recommends using Thai Kitchen curry pastes because in many places, it's difficult or impossible to get all the authentic ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's an article about the different types of curry: http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/curry.html


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Thai Kitchen is a good brand of Thai ingredients: Thai Kitchen - Products
> 
> I don't understand why people keep saying they're "cheating" when they use shortcuts. There's no law that says everything has to be made from scratch. Cooks Illustrated magazine recommends using Thai Kitchen curry pastes because in many places, it's difficult or impossible to get all the authentic ingredients.




I agree.  Especially if you've never tried them before and don't know if you'll like them.  If you really get into Thai cooking, you could try to make your own pastes.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 2, 2014)

I also really like the Thai Kitchen brand. Yes, when I make my own pastes they have a little something extra in the flavor, but the ingredients aren't always easy to find and can be pricey. Sometimes it's more economical to buy the pre-made pastes and they are still really good. Plus, making the paste is a lot of work so buying the pre-made is also a time saver when needed. 

Hey Z, the soups Andy mentioned are a realy good way to try galangal. Sprout has a darned good recipe for tom kah. If you message her she'd probably be willing to share it.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2014)

I use Thai Kitchen Brand, too!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> Charlie,
> 
> As Craig noted at bottom of his post, SE Florida. I would imagine you can grow the galangal inside in a big pot in a sunny spot during the cold months and have it outside during your warm months. We potted ours because any kind of ginger spreads and goes wild here. I had some ornamental gingers planted once that we ended up pulling out when we got rid of our water garden and extended our patio. I pulled sprouts for years from the root system that ginger had developed.  These are very hardy plants. We'd be happy to send you some in a few months after ours has rooted and stabilized itself if you want to try growing some.



Thank you. Maybe I'll just come visit you next time I am in Florida 
Where about in Florida are you?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Let me Know if you wish to try some homemade Thai curry pastes. I'll send you some next time I make it. It freezes well.



How about recipe Craig?

And Z, Thai chicken/coconut milk soup is one recipe that uses galagal. It gives the soup absolutely amazing smell and flavor.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> How about recipe Craig?
> 
> And Z, Thai chicken/coconut milk soup is one recipe that uses galagal. It gives the soup absolutely amazing smell and flavor.



Here ya go.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/panang-curry-paste-80576.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/red-curry-paste-79954.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/harrys-thai-yellow-curry-surf-n-turf-81393.html

PS- We are close to Ft. Lauderdale, but west of it.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2014)

CraigC said:


> PS- We are close to Ft. Lauderdale, but west of it.




Does it make it close to Miami? Going to be there end of this month


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Does it make it close to Miami? Going to be there end of this month



Oh, you mean Havana Norte!  No not that close.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, wait west is the opposite direction. Miami is east. I'll be coming from Coral Spring into Miami. Passing thru Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, wait west is the opposite direction. Miami is east. I'll be coming from Coral Spring into Miami. Passing thru Fort Lauderdale.



If you are on the west side of Coral Springs (either Sample Rd. or Atlantic Blvd), you can take the Sawgrass Expressway (toll road) either north to the Turnpike or south to 595 east. Personally, I avoid I-95, in that area, like the plague!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking of getting the Sun Pass this time and take turnpike


----------

